# So, I decided to buy a new album a month



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

I decided to buy 2 CDs a month for the next 12 months - 1 classical and 1 jazz. 


So, I'm scouring recommended recordings for each month and picking one I fancy. It could be new music or a new version of an old classic. If I don't - I'm sure I can give it away. So, Lygeti's 18 Etudes by Danny Driver arrived today, and next month I've got Mozart's Momentum 1785 coming which I don't know much about.

(for jazz I have Joe Lovano & Dave Douglas's Soundprints Other Worlds this month, and Sons of Kemet's Black to the Future). 

The purpose is to broaden my listening - and to see what artists are doing with classical (& jazz) music now (and it is the living artists who really need the money now). I get a little tired of getting recommendations for "recordings" that date back to forty or fifty years. I want to get something that's fresh. What's happening now? 

I got new Mahler 9 and a new Beethoven 9 recordings earlier this year - and they are very different to the 70's and 90's records I already have. The playing is faster - and more dynamic - I'm not saying they are better or worse - just different in a way I that can appreciate them.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I'd be doing well to limit myself to the equivalent of only 1 new album a day. I find myself in the same position as book collectors. They have more books than they can possibly read in a lifetime. I have more albums than I can listen to in a lifetime.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

progmatist said:


> I'd be doing well to limit myself to the equivalent of only 1 new album a day. I find myself in the same position as book collectors. They have more books than they can possibly read in a lifetime. I have more albums than I can listen to in a lifetime.


Yeah. I was thinking, only one album a month? That's a worthy goal to cut back to.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

AlexD said:


> I decided to buy 2 CDs a month for the next 12 months - 1 classical and 1 jazz.
> 
> So, I'm scouring recommended recordings for each month and picking one I fancy. It could be new music or a new version of an old classic. If I don't - I'm sure I can give it away. So, Lygeti's 18 Etudes by Danny Driver arrived today, and next month I've got Mozart's Momentum 1785 coming which I don't know much about.
> 
> ...


Compliments to your taste.

I couldn't do with just 2 a month, but depending on how busy one is, I guess two good ones - with enough content in them - can provide sufficient occupation, if one's got a bit of a collection already.

I once worked in a classical record shop. People with huge collections would discuss whether the ideal collection was actually only 100 carefully selected ones, or 1000 of those, or just 30 selected classical works, but in a very large number of recordings, etc. etc. ... 
however, this was all pretty theoretical


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The latest jazz CD I bought is Circuits by Chris Potter. I like it a lot. Some great material, and keyboard playing by James Francies. They just released their second CD this month. 

I was into Joe Lovano years ago. His first half dozen Blue Note CDs are really good. I lost track after that. But I caught him in concert in 2019.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

I already have a number of Mahler, Beethoven, Wager and other CDs. A lot of it is "the usual suspects" when it comes to classical and jazz. 

The local record shop doesn't seem to refresh its classical selection very often, and by ordering 2 discs I get free postage.

I'm hoping to get into a ritual - so that every pay day I pick 2 - the rule is new releases only. I want to hear what people are doign with music now. 

I love my recording of Beethoven's 5th & 7th by Carlos Keleiber, but I want to hear what's being done with Beethoven now - and be exposed to other compsoers I haven't paid much attention to. 

2 new discs a month keeps it managable budget wise - and also having the time to appreciate them. 

I've already got too many books on the shelves - and most of them are unread. Most of the read ones went to the charity shop -so it is about creating an opportunity to buy and listen to new stuff.


----------

